# MX5400 cab rear remote controls access outside cab



## GeraldG (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi, All
First time on this forum. Please bare with me as I learn.

I am a new owner of a Kubota MX5400 cab that is fully tricked out with hydraulics (3d function on the FEL stick and 4 rear remotes – including for the three-point lift arms, 3d member & tilt cylinders). I have Pat’s quick hitch adapters on the lift arms rather than a conventional 3-point quick hitch adapter to accommodate several non-standard implement widths. 

I am considerably mobility impaired, so the fact that all of the hydraulics operating levers are inside the cab and not accessible from the tractor’s outside rear. My dealer says that Kubota dealer nor any other supplier makes an adapter kit to make any of the hydraulics from outside the cab.

The cab has two penetrations in its lower rear, one ~2” in diameter closed with a rubber plug and one smaller hole below and to the right of the larger hole.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Morning GeraldG, Welcome to the forum.

You have 4 rear remotes? Independently operated from inside the cab? Can you check if the remote valves inside the cab are connected in series for power fluid? Are they all in a bank of remote valves or separated?


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

If you have 4 hydraulic plugs on the rear, then I’m thinking you have 2 remotes at the rear. There’s an inny and an outy for each hookup.

Not sure what all attachments your using, but from your description it sounds as though they’re varied widths which prevents use of a standard quick hitch. If it’s possible, another way to skin the cat may be to keep the attachments that are standard widths, sell the others and replace with standard widths and get a standard size quick hitch attachment.

That may be cheaper in long run and allow you to make the hookup with out all the up and down from the cab. You will be SOL with any pto driven attachment as that will not work with quick hitch.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

FYI…I don’t have any type of quick hitch and it’s a pain. I don’t have extensions on 3pt either as mine is a base model tractor. I’m about to put two box blades, an old disc and shredder up for sale. My plan is to get a proper width standard size hookup box blade and wider shredder along with a quick hitch for mine. 

I figure I can use the box blade for what I use the grader blade for…kinda


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

The Jiffy Hitch System is a quick hitch that does hook up up PTO driven implements automatically. They are expensive. Here is a link: Jiffy Hitch Systems, Inc.

I use a QH from Harbor Freight and modified my older implements to work with it.


----------



## GeraldG (Sep 6, 2021)

harry16 said:


> Good Morning GeraldG, Welcome to the forum.
> 
> You have 4 rear remotes? Independently operated from inside the cab? Can you check if the remote valves inside the cab are connected in series for power fluid? Are they all in a bank of remote valves or separated?


Thanks for the quickActually, not counting the 3-point lift arms, I have only 3 hydraulic remotes, (each with Ag fitting connector pairs for Top Link, Tilt, and spares for future use as needed). I also need to be able to operate the lift arms from outside the cab. I believe each to be independent, but possibly be in series.

I am attaching pictures of the outside rear and the inside cab operating handles. As you can probably see, the operating handles are not in the inside fender cowling and there is very little room between the air ride seat upgrade.

If you or anyone else have any personal experience or solutions that could be workable, I would sincerely appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Both of mine (I have 2) must be really tricked out then because I have 3 sets plus flow control control on the top set of remotes...lol I use them all too. I'm kind of physically impared to, I'm a survivor and 71 and I farm. If you are looking for a fender controlled 3 point lift arm control, Kubota sells them as a whole goods item and your dealer can order it and install it for a fee. Don't know where you are at but you can go on Messicks website and order one and have it installed. Nothing fancy, just takes some time. If you were around me, I'd have you contact my dealer, I'm sure he could fix you up. Have it on my cab tractor, don't need it on the OS, I can reach over the fender just fine. The holes are for external implement lights and computer interconnection. I use one for my 3 rear facing cams, I hate looking over my shoulders all the time.


----------



## USN2TN2016 (Oct 10, 2021)

GeraldG said:


> Hi, All
> First time on this forum. Please bare with me as I learn.
> 
> I am a new owner of a Kubota MX5400 cab that is fully tricked out with hydraulics (3d function on the FEL stick and 4 rear remotes – including for the three-point lift arms, 3d member & tilt cylinders). I have Pat’s quick hitch adapters on the lift arms rather than a conventional 3-point quick hitch adapter to accommodate several non-standard implement widths.
> ...


----------



## USN2TN2016 (Oct 10, 2021)

I just ordered an MX5400 and I'm really glad to hear that the Pat's Easy Change system will fit those extendable lift arm ends. I wasn't sure there was going to be enough real estate. I have them on my smaller tractor but it has straight arm ends so plenty of room. Thanks for the insight.
That stinks about not being able to add rear station controls. Maybe Summit Hydraulics has something. I'll google it later & tell you what I find.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Considering the availability of new equipment or the lack of, I suspect you have a long wait. Not just Kubota, it's every one.


----------



## USN2TN2016 (Oct 10, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Considering the availability of new equipment or the lack of, I suspect you have a long wait. Not just Kubota, it's every one.


I know, but waiting won't make it get here any quicker. Besides 0%,for 7 yrs is a nice touch; keep funds where they are making me money and it's all gravy that entire time.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Few months ago I purchased a new Kubota (Kneverland) round bailer from my dealer and he had to get it from an out of state dealer, there aren't any to be had. Still at my dealer as I'm using my present one (which is also my trade in oddly enough). Kubota gave me a 5 grand ag discount on the new bailer (which was odd too) and I did the 0 percent finance thing as well but because I'm ag, I set mine up on bi yearly payments. Could have paid for it outright but like you, I'd rather use their money and keep mine where it is, not that the interest rate is any good because it sucks.

equipment shortages will continue for at least another year, possibly longer.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I drove be my local Kubota dealer last weekend and when by there I like checking out new stuff to get ideas such as how the floor mat, roof and lights are setup. Anyway, they had an impressive kubota inventory….2 tractors (one was gigantic and other was the smallest in their line), a mini excavator and that was it. Only other items were deer blinds….I guess the salespeople are just sitting inside playing cards cuz it’s not good.

No mowers, no Side by Sides and very few 3 point implements.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

The used local JD inventory was limited to large AG $ 300,000 and up units.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

How my dealer is as well so I guess being personal friends wit the owner netted me the new Kubota round bailer that sits on his lot. Dennis (head mechanic told me Keith (the owner has sold a couple more using mine as a prop). Maybe I should tell him to sell mine for a markup and we can split the difference...lol It's all netted up (3 rolls of net, one in the side rack and two in the front net chamber plus 4 New Holland mega balls of twine in the other side rack. The twine rack holds 8 mega balls which is probably more than I have ever used as I prefer over the edge net. I'm paying for it and he has it. Kind of an interesting arrangement.

My dealer deals more in the larger models M Series ag models, more than the cuts or sub cuts. My M9's are really considered 'utility' tractors rather than ag tractors. Some of the new Kubota's are really huge. He has one there with front suspension and a 3 point hitch and pto on the front and back. I believe its a sold unit too. Way too big for my uses. I'm sure it's loaded with emissions stuff as well as it has a tank with a blue filler cap (DEF).


----------

